# Fisherman's Corner



## fisherman Corner (Jan 30, 2011)

We now have our own usercode. The response to Mr. Mike's posting has been phenomenal :thumbup:.

Thanks to all of you!!
13486 Perdido Key Drive (850) 791— 6914
Hours of Operation
Sunday 11am—8 pm Monday 11am—3pm
Tuesday-Thursday 11am—8 pm 
Friday & Saturday 11am—9pm

Dear Friends,
Welcome to FISHERMAN’S CORNER! Sit back, relax and enjoy – you are about to embark on a _food trip_. Our mission is to bring you a fine dining experience – fresh and high quality ingredients served to you in a funky, casual atmosphere at moderate prices. Reflecting on my 25 years of experience in the restaurant business and my Louisiana roots, many of our dishes will be of Creole influence, all made from scratch and made to order. We make EVERYTHING in our own kitchen. – From sauces to dressings to entrees to desserts. Nothing out of a can or scooped from a big pot that has been sitting on a cold stove all day will be served. We ask for your patience if your order takes a tad longer than a chain restaurant. Good food takes time, and we promise the wait will be worth it. We GUAR-ON-TEE to serve the freshest and highest quality seafood from all American waters. Most of our seafood selections are fresh from our back yard, the Gulf of Mexico. We also fly in fresh fish from Alaska and Hawaii. 
Our steaks are the highest quality prime beef we can buy. For a tantalizing, exotic twist, we feature wild game as weekend specials. Over the course of time we will be building a first class wine list worthy of any five star restaurant. And finally, we want you to feel this is YOUR place. We welcome suggestions and critiques. If we ever fall short of your expectations, tell us. This is the only way we can continue to improve and be a great restaurant. Thanks for taking the time to read this. And oh, WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!
J* Green*


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks jim and welcome to the forum...

morris is a fine chef and the attention to detail is spot on and the service is great! nice to have our corner back up and running...all the best to you and your staff...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

My family has always loved the Fisherman's Corner. 


Does the new menu have Lee's Oysters?


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Garbo said:


> My family has always loved the Fisherman's Corner.
> 
> 
> Does the new menu have Lee's Oysters?


The original was Tim's Spicy Oysters when Donna and Tim Montgomery ran the place. 

Curtis they have something very similar and are called Jim's Spicy Oysters. They also have another version called Crazy Johns Oysters that is also excellent...they have shallots, spinach, smoked sausage and are smothered in a hollandaise sauce before being baked in the half shell, I recommend them and I also recommend the Duck Quesadilla and the Shrimp and Grits. The hamburgers look like steaks they are so large, all are 10 oz of black angus beef or you can have Colorado farm raised bison if you rather. The fries are homemade. The burger I want to see someone try is the 10 oz. black angus topped with a fried egg and sitting between two texas toast grilled cheese sandwiches. 

If you are a sweet potato fry fan then you MUST try their sweet potato fries... they are the BEST I have ever eaten.


----------

